# Nano Update



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

2 X 4.3 gal cubes

















4 gal finnex









I am going to cut some backgrounds for them later today. Not the greatest pics, but oh well. I am happy because the two cubes just went through a 3 day blackout to remove algae with great results! Even Thai is happier..see him in the corner? He's building a nest


----------



## mickmac247 (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW Thanks for sharing your hard work. It shows how much you enjoy it. I aim to get something that looks like that in time.
Mick


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

great job,waterfaller1 .


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

the tanks looks great, Carole! Beautiful work! You're making me want to get some nanos for myself!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

roud: WoW!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

That last pic was especially awesome - great job in such a small tank. I'd personally throw some reds in the back left corner and maybe a little on the right hand foreground or midground... but that's just me.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The back left corner & front are plants that _can_ be red, but with this lighting they are just a light color. Thanks everyone for the compliments and comments.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice tanks, but the HC in the first one is REALLY overgrown.
whats that whispy plant in the back left of the second tank?


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sweeeet tanks! How long is the light on each day?


----------



## kiwik (Aug 24, 2007)

how do u get HC to grow tall?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome tanks as always ​


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

kiwik said:


> how do u get HC to grow tall?


HC grows tall when there is a sign that there is not enough light


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

kiwik said:


> how do u get HC to grow tall?





htn86 said:


> HC grows tall when there is a sign that there is not enough light


I don't get it, it has 48 wts of T-5's. 
How much more could you put over a 10" cube?  Maybe because it started out as a potted plant, and I had only 13 wts of T-5's over it at first.


OhNo123 said:


> How long is the light on each day?


The lights are on for 10 hours.


@[email protected] said:


> nice tanks, but the HC in the first one is REALLY overgrown.
> whats that whispy plant in the back left of the second tank?


Do you mean the one going straight upward with the bumpy leaves? It is crinum calimistratum.If you mean the one hanging downward, it is potamogeton gayi. But seriously, do you ever make a post that doesn't have a negative? Is there some standard that denotes my HC has to be short? I think it looks cool..like bushes.So it's different..so shoot me.

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Do you mean the one going straight upward with the bumpy leaves? It is crinum calimistratum.If you mean the one hanging downward, it is potamogeton gayi. But seriously, do you ever make a post that doesn't have a negative? Is there some standard that denotes my HC has to be short? I think it looks cool..like bushes.So it's different..so shoot me.


its the crinum, thanks. 
almost every one of them, yes. for me not to say anything but "good" means that it is absolutely perfect (or the closest thing to it if you dont believe in perfection), which is rare. its longer then usual. i didnt mean to offend you. sorry, grow it as long as you want, its YOUR tank, do what YOU like. im just throwing out suggestions.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOl..I am just messing with you...no offense taken.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

oh. 
the problem with forums is you cant tell a persons tone of voice.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You are right about that. I try not to get upset at anything posted, it isn't worth it. I did get a little ticked over my 20 gal thread..I just don't know why anyone would rip your whole tank apart? Why even post? It's kind of obvious I like the look of my substrates, or I wouldn't have made them the way they are. So if you don't like them, that is good. I don't think I have ever posted to someone's thread anything like that. Oh well.I also try to use this guy alot...that way you know I am happy>>> :icon_smil 
Anyway...I was looking back at old pics yesterday. And looking at the second cube, which has HC that was planted _since_ having more light. It is growing more compact like what is normal. Say I wanted to rip it all out of the first cube and start it over, how would you suggest I go about it? It's going to make a total mess isn't it?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well i think it will since its aquasoil (i never ripped up HC to redo it since it just dies in all my tanks everywhere except on my driftwood). youll probably have cloudy water for a while. i would do it right before the lights go out, so you dont affect the plants' photoperiod. and like i said i nver did this, but i would just grip it and gently, slowly pull up. it may be best to jar the betta while you do this and put him back until the water clears; dust can stress fish out by getting in their gills. i dont know if this would work or not, but you could just trim it like hairgrass. if its anything like its cousin HM it would bounce right back.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, the reason the hc is tall like that is beacuase it has nowhere else to go but up. It has gotten too thick, so it just grows upwards and each stem supports each other


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thai is mad.."gimmee back my HC"  










Marko, it's not aquasoil..that's in the 20. It wasn't that bad really. I lifted it and let the substrate settle before removing it. But the detritus under it was..:icon_eek: Ok..so cool, now it can grow back. What am I going to do with all this HC and dwarf hairgrass..:icon_roll


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ That last pic there makes me want to go order a bowl of miso soup for some reason! 

Looking good, as usual!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats a lot of HC! (send some my way xD) Just kidding.

How come when the hc was still in the tank, it didn't spread onto the sand? Or is it just that you trimmed it and did not let it grow there.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh yes..it did, the hairgrass too. Pull,pluck, tweeze..


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

id plant it a little more thickly then that. but maybe not. its THE most annoying plant to plant. especially if you ahve one of those bettas that loves to lie down, then every time he goes of for air he nocks it all back up. 

sell it. im sure you would find somebody who wants it in the swap and shop.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

new pics today


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Your tanks are absolutely beautiful, and proof that you don't need to go big to be great!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah thats what waterfaller is great at, making little tanks look big (the depth appearance really is stunning); that and making them colorful.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you seAdams, & Marko those are very kind words. I have started using the dry ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums in small increments, along with Excel. I can tell the color is slowly coming back to the plants. I did a three day blackout on the cubes and it really helped to get rid of some algae problems I was having.


----------



## markalot (Apr 8, 2007)

Beautiful tanks. I like the overgrown look so to my eyes they keep getting better.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow great tanks


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks markalot & connerdude.
Here is a new update. Tank is a little cloudy still, you can read why here~
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...90-pulling-plants-up-real-soil-substrate.html

I think they look more in balance now~what do you think?
I have some more nana petite coming this week.:redface: 

















Oh, and I tried black backgrounds..I did not like it at all.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

in thefirst pic what is the plant on the right in the back? i alwas love the plants you pick:thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank, I believe it's a rotala if you mean the one with the color to the tips. I have lost so track of the names of some plants. I will have to figure out which one...:redface:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..I'm stumped. I know it's not didiplis diandra..I have that elsewhere and it's very different. I don't think it's rotala indica, because that has a different shape leaf.
Check this weird stuff out. This is rotala indica growing low to the substrate and snaking out like a foreground plant, instead of upward like it normally does. I think it looks cool, and I'm going to encourage this growth all throughout the front.


----------



## trace_lynn (Apr 15, 2003)

Love your tanks and the space in between them as well  Great work!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i thinks its that too where did you get it from/is there someone on here that sells it?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Magnificent Waterfaller. Excellent attention to detail.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I like how the sand looks like a little river, Great tanks! I bet the fish love living in them!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words. I would hope my fish and shrimp are happy. Nate, rotala is easy to find. I believe I got mine from Aqua Botanica..or maybe Aquarium Plants.com


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

R. rotundifolia is a very common plant. its very hardy too, but looks great. 

waterfaller, i ike it. the red plant in the back is really cool. 
happy? waterfaller, i think your betta is so happy it could school with others (im joking, NOBODY PUT TWO MALE SIAMESE FIGHTING FISH IN THE SAME TANK! THEY WILL FIGHT AND ONE OR BOTH MAY DIE).


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

In New Zealand they call them 'Fighters'.. Thanks marko.
Btw..New Zealand is a beautiful country,and their aquarists are friendly and funny.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Ok..I'm stumped. I know it's not didiplis diandra..


Is it Rotala sp Nanjenshan?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, I have that in the 20 gal, I just got it. I am leaning back towards R. Indica...we can ask someone who knows probably.:redface:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It's rotala indica. And the didiplis is in the same tank, back left corner.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do you have an orange betta? thats soooo awesome if you do!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well..they call him pineapple 
He's from Thailand..and his name.. guess what..is Thai.:hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, your tanks are beautiful! Well done! 

And your betta is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah, hes beautiful! i want one now...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I know! I want do too! ....... nowhere to put one or get one though! But he definitely adds something amazing to your tank!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

is he a delta or HM?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

He's a halfmoon. He displays really nice, I should try to capture it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is the photo that sold me on him. I said pineapple, but actually he is called pineapple lavender


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE!

but what amazes me is that in your tank, he has NO tears on the fins. my bettas ALWAYS get torn fins (even with no tankmates, just with the wood plants gravel and stones). he must be really cautious, or you are shoot him up with IV bettafix remedy.

you should get a pineapple CT and breed up a bunch of HS (half suns). i think it takes 3 generations though, so it takes time.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow! He's magnificent! (i'm drooling a little!  )


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone. He is as spoiled as he looks, I hand feed him bloodworms one at a time. He has a very cool personality, I am glad I got him. I looked at hundreds of them for over a year before I decided on him. 
Marko, if you recall..I moved him around to all the tanks, until I found the one he seemed most comfortable in, and didn't tear him up. He did rip his fins a couple times, but now seems like he has settled in and no longer does. This tank doesn't have as much rough edges. He was getting pretty torn up in the other cube because of the bigger driftwood. I have heard of them biting their tail..I wonder though if those are maybe bored. He has a nice 12 gal. reef that he watches on one side, and on the other the second cube. If he is off on the other side of the tank and I tap it with my tweezers he comes over quickly...pretty cool. Some fish seem to have just a bit more personality than others....just like people.:red_mouth


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> I have heard of them biting their tail..I wonder though if those are maybe bored.


if so, one of my females died of boredom. fin-rot sucks...



waterfaller1 said:


> He has a nice 12 gal. reef that he watches on one side, and on the other the second cube. If he is off on the other side of the tank and I tap it with my tweezers he comes over quickly...pretty cool. Some fish seem to have just a bit more personality than others....just like people.:red_mouth


wow you trained him? thats cool. my young male just flares at me and anything else that comes near. did you give him food when he comes or what? or are you going to claim he does it out of love (LOL)?
:fish:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, could you take a picture of your bonsai when the next update comes?


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I've told you before, and I'll say it again. Absolutely beautiful tanks and betta too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL @ marko..yes he loves me, especially when I wear this peach colored tank top.:tongue: Sorry about the female..bummer. Fin rot is nasty, thankfully I have never had it happen to any of my bettas. I'm a water change nut though.:redface: 
Sure clwatkins..remind me if I forget.
Thanks so much Frosty, it means alot to me that others enjoy them as I do.
We really are lucky in this day and age , that we can share and have such a wealth of information available to us. 
Have a great day all..


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tanks are looking great. And thats one heck of an amazing betta.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you BK.


----------



## rovor24 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Awesome Tanks*

You are an amazing aquarist, what type of equipment and fert are you using? What are you doing about CO2. I just started out in this hobby and I am having trouble getting my plants to flourish. I'm getting black spots all over my anubius, any idea what happened?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh no, you have the wrong girl.. I am an artist. The learning curve on how to get plants to look good has been slow. I have had all the types of common algae problems. Including the black spot you speak of. I found with anubias, you can do several things, they are tougher than some other plants. You can rub it off gently with your fingers, you can use excel applied directly{read up on this: I killed my petites trying to remove GSA this way, because I used way too much}, and you can use a mild bleach solution{1pt bleach;20 pts H2o} And you can simply remove the worst part, if it's just a few leaves.
My nano tanks have no pressurized CO2, I use Excel. When I started I used all liquid ferts, now I am using N,P,K and CSM&B on alternate days. Some weeks the tanks look great, and others I battle mostly with thread algae. I believe you can cross contaminate multiple tanks if you use the same tools. I like to push the limits on light and ferts, to get the best colors. I had to back off on the ferts a bit, and just started using the dry, so I am still learning. I also figured out you have to be very careful when you do major trimming, to adjust the amount of ferts accordingly. I think there are guidelines to use when dosing, but noone can tell you an exact amount. All tanks are different, it depends on so many factors. I play with it and see what works and what doesn't. I have just started learning what pressurized CO2 can do for a tank. I have it on my new 20L.
Thanks for the very nice compliment.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pics from today


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking great as always. And that beta is wild. It's a different color in every photo.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

The tanks look awesome!

If you don't mind me asking, how much did the betta cost? With shipping I mean, because he came from Asia, right?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you both for the compliments. Yes, the betta came from Thailand. He was $20. + $5.00 from the seller. Then I paid the transhipper/handler another $25.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

That's an amazing looking betta :] 

Is he pineconeing, though? In that one shot his scales look kind of raised, but that might just be my paranoia talking [just lost a boy to dropsy and i'm fighting fin rot on a fin nipper too ><; ]

Either way, your nanos are beautiful, and your betta!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bite your tongue!:icon_eek: A betta keeper's worst nightmare! No, he has a crosshatch color of lavender on his sides, depending on how the light hits him. He had just stuffed himself with a bunch of nice fat bloodworms when I took that pic too.:fish: Sorry for your loss, and thanks for the nice compliment.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahaha XD I mean no plague upon your home!

That's pretty wild though, defenitly worth the money :]


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I reaquascaped the finnex. It has a new stand, new filter, and new amazonia aquasoil. It will have clear acrylic pipes. What do you think?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it, and that stand is the coolest! It sort of fits the Southeast Asian thing you got going on, too... all bambooey-looking and stuff.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful setup.









This looks like quite a monster of a filter given the tank size. It seems like there is more water in the filter than in the tank.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> It seems like there is more water in the filter than in the tank.


LOL..not quite. It is however, making the water quite a bit warmer than it was. It has lots of growing in to do, but I am going with a different look. I think I will like it better once I get the clear pipes. That green intake is bugging me. Church, that stand turned out to be perfect. I wanted something tall & found this little cabinet on ebay. I took it to get it drilled for the filter at this guy that does chairs & other woodwork. So I am driving away and thinking yay...I can set up the tank tonight. Then it occured to me that neither of us considered how the electrical cord was going to exit the cabinet. So back I went for the third hole. We both had a good laugh. Thanks guys.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

that looks awsome, good work.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looking great. Can't for all the plants to grow out. I agree, your stand is really nice.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> I reaquascaped the finnex. It has a new stand, new filter, and new amazonia aquasoil. It will have clear acrylic pipes. What do you think?


Update pics


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

looks nice, and will be great for sure


----------



## mattd390 (Jun 19, 2008)

What eheim are you running on that??


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you plantoon. Mattd,it's a 2234 ECCO.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattd390 (Jun 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thank you plantoon. Mattd,it's a 2234 ECCO.:thumbsup:


Cool, thanx for the info. I just got a 2213 for my 29 and was playing with the idea of getting one for my 2 1/2... probably blow the tank apart.. jk. Nice tank though!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

pics to brighten a gloomy day





































and one for sw fans


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

holy crap your tanks are beautiful! SW included.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

your tanks are so beautiful!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

All of your tanks are amazing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words & encouragement.:wink:


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW how big is the saltwater tank?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's a 12 gallon NC DX, stock lighting, 900 Maxi-jet as pump, set up since 05'.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My first tank, 90 gal
This was just 6 mo or so after a move. Corals have grown a bunch since.


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

All your tanks look fabulous


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Did a trim, it's water change day! You know, this tank looked the worst of all of them, for the longest time. I think it's finally starting to look nice. 
cherry tiger jungle









both cubes










Back to work...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice  Those are really great


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

both cubes are beautiful, very nice work


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you both for the nice compliments.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

these are too cool  youre great at nano-ing


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

chris127 said:


> these are too cool  youre great at nano-ing


Thank you Chris. I wish I was as good at 20-ing...:icon_roll LOL 
I think the nanos are easier in a way. I can get up close and spy every sprig of algae that tries to take over, and remove it. Water changes are a breeze too.
.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Fishy_Fun said:


> All your tanks look fabulous


 I missed your comment, thank you so much!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am just so full of ideas, I tell you. I got to thinking, because someone asked me about the finnex. I bought a second light fixture, and an extra bulb, because the first one was giving me problems. So just now, I dug the original light out and tried the new bulb in it. Guess what..it seems to be working.:icon_redf So...what if I were to run _both_ fixtures on the finnex, giving me 26 wts ? I am going to try it, they both fit..woot! How would you run the extra light{time-wise}? Would you just go for it and run them both for the full 8 hours, do a noon burst? Or just ramp it up slowly..an hour or so at a time?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

like the tanks, like all of yours and like they were before they are still really colorful.

i would make a noon burst (1 hour), and watch for a week to see how the plants react, then add an hour and wait a week. id do that until i reached 6 hours, so the majority of the time the light is intense. 
if anything happens regarding to algae, drop the time 2 hours (since it may have taken longer to show), and manually remove what you can, and get some algae eaters (it goes away much faster if you have something actively killing it, rather then just not being able to compete in the new environment). then once its gone, increase the light time 1 hour, and see if it still comes back, if it does, then lower the photoperiod of the second bulb an hour, and start getting the algae out. then you have the optimal lighting for that tank (either way you are at max light without the provocation of algae).

btw, what moss is that on the wood of the tank to the right?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the compliments and advice.



@[email protected] said:


> btw, what moss is that on the wood of the tank to the right?


I am not sure, either Taiwan Or Christmas. I would have to see a comparison.
Do you keep bumblebee gobies now? BTW, I had to give up my SAE. He got nuts and was chasing my shrimp one morning. I said oh no you don't! I gave him to a friend with no shrimp, and a bigger tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

???
my SAEs always ignored my amanos.

i had a bb goby for a year and a half. i had that as my avatar for a long time too, it just never showed up til a week ago or so (didnt you notice that it was more room under the name then ppl without avatars?) and then it did for no reason.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Your tanks look AMAZING!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

absolutely stunning tanks! All of them!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I have started running an airstone at night in my cherry/ tiger tank. They seemed much more active yesterday morning.


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

that betta is so badass haha he looks like he could take on anything


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nano update time

cubes










the finnex 


















I am running two light fixtures on it now

















cool new residents


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I love the finnex!

In it, you've broken so many of the "rules" -- stems in front, no Golden Ratio, minimal slope, et cetera -- and you made it look awesome! I love it when people do that. Shows a mastery of the basic rules and the artistry to break them.

Good job!


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

they look great. always enjoy rule breaking lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah.. thanks!  Nice crays


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the finex looks amazing, no doubt. love it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for the great compliments.
What is a "golden ratio"?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Ha! It's this. Pay it no mind. You do it naturally where others must learn the 'scape's focal point.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ugly Genius said:


> Ha! .... Pay it no mind. .


Ok good..because math and I have never been very close friends.:redface:


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oo I like your tanks, especially the finnex! How many of those crays do you have in there? They sure look coool


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Ohno. I have a pair.


----------



## pthalobluebetta (Jul 24, 2008)

very nice tanks!
what type of tanks are the 2 cubes you have? I assume they are not the same as the finex


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you! The cubes are 10", so empty they are 4.3 gal. They were handmade by an old friend.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Replaced the bulbs in both fixtures on the Finnex today. The replacements are slightly different than the original. They are marked JSK 7100K, and the tip is square instead of round. I bought four, so I have back-ups or replacements for next time.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

What fish are in the tanks? I noticed that on one of the tanks there is egg-crate that as been covered in a fine mesh for the canopy.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

How many watts is that over that cube with the 2 lights?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> How many watts is that over that cube with the 2 lights?


Do you mean on the finnex? It has two lights, power compact, at 13 wts each, so 26 wts.
If you mean the two cube tanks, it has a Nova Extreme, w/ 2 X24 wt T-5's, so 48wts. One is a 10K, the other is the german aquamedic pink bulb{I forget what you call them}


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

SearunSimpson said:


> What fish are in the tanks? I noticed that on one of the tanks there is egg-crate that as been covered in a fine mesh for the canopy.


That was on the finnex, because everyone said that my cpo's would climb out. They have never even attempted to, so I recently removed it.
The cubes ~one on the left has a halfmoon betta, the one on the right is RCS, luminous red, and blue & regular tiger shrimp.
I am still using my homemade lid on one of my 20 gal tanks, the low light one. Because it has clown killifish, sids, chocolate gouramis & zebra otos..all jumpers. I am adding a panda garra soon, also a jumpy guy.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

planta/aquaflora bulbs?

i like the cube on the left the best


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> planta/aquaflora bulbs?
> 
> i like the cube on the left the best


Thank you! OK, I looked, it's an Aqua-medic plant grow. The other is a Current 10K. Here are some pics of the one on the left since I added new bulbs..


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i like the new bulb colors


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

nice nanos


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tanks are so sweet! Love your little crayfish guy!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I always love your cubes. :thumbsup:

I think you should try some Fissidens in the one on the right, though.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Laura, where would you put the fissidens? Where the moss is growing? I have some, it is growing in the low light 20 gal. I haven't had much luck with fissidens in higher light, it always seemed to get algae pretty bad.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

When you added the 2 finnex stock lights did you experience an algae issue? I think I need to go to minimum 26 watts...How often are you dosing excel in the finnex nano?

Looking very sweet....Your betta makes mine look like a runt....


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, yes..a bit of algae in the beginning, but it's doing much better now. I dose excel every day except wc day. Thanks for the compliment. Most are not crazy enough to spend $50. on a betta..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thanks everyone! Laura, where would you put the fissidens? Where the moss is growing? I have some, it is growing in the low light 20 gal. I haven't had much luck with fissidens in higher light, it always seemed to get algae pretty bad.


Yeah, I was thinking it might look a little "tidyier" in keeping with the rest of your tank. If you haven't had the best results, though, maybe you're better off with a different moss.

What is in there right now? Singapore?

(PS I'm more than crazy enough to spend $50 on a betta... just haven't figured out where to sneak in another tank where my hubby won't see it LOL!!!)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Made some changes

The shrimp swamp










Thai's tank









Both cubes









crayons


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I might have missed it in the post, but did you say or could you tell me where I can find the cubes like that?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I really like the swamp. The petite/ moss mound is very ominous and reminds me of a large old chunky tree. Very well done in its own unique way


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

what size is that bamboo stand and where can I get one?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

BradH said:


> I might have missed it in the post, but did you say or could you tell me where I can find the cubes like that?


I am sorry, ..a friend made them.



clwatkins10 said:


> I really like the swamp. The petite/ moss mound is very ominous and reminds me of a large old chunky tree. Very well done in its own unique way


Thank you. That was the idea, to make a tree. The moss had grown to jungle proportions and was blocking the lower plants, and the path had narrowed over time. So I opened it up, and now I can see the shrimp when they come out front better.



Craigthor said:


> what size is that bamboo stand and where can I get one?


I will find it, and let you know. I got it from e-bay. It's not a 'tank stand", it is a furniture cabinet. I took it up to a wood guy, and asked him to drill three holes in it. One for the cord of the eheim filter, and two for the tubing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Still looking, but this is cute. And looks like better wood than mine.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Wood-Beadbo...ryZ20487QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hmm, I am not having luck finding it, it's possible the seller doesn't have anything presently listed. I am still looking. This is really cool, but much pricier than what I spent. Better made too, though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-WORLD-BLACK...ryZ20487QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
For me the heigth was most important. Mine is 13 1/2" X 10 1/2" X 31 1/2".


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ta-da..I did not pay nearly this much though. I think I paid about $35.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Montego-Pin...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the links, will have o look around more, that is just too short.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What are you looking for? Something taller? The middle one I posted is 35" tall, or you mean width wise? What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Thanks. I looked around and saw that you did have a Finnex tank also. I like the looks of them as well. All your tanks look really great!


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I just planted my finnex 4 last night ....eeek! Nothing compared to your work of art. Mine looks like an overgrown jungle. Hopefully in the next month or two it will take off and I can prune it out to look better. Or that is my intention.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey, do not put yourself down for initial planting. In the beginning your focus should be* growing *plants. For two reasons, it will take up the start up nutrients, and keep algae at bay. Aquascaping style can come later. Good luck with it. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm looking for one abou 18x18 tank is a aga 5.5 16x8 and I will have 2 or 3 ott lights sitting behind it.

Craig


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out..


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looking cubes, you amazed me with them that I want one for myself. Can I ask you how do you like the finnex cube? How are stock light and filter doing?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for the compliment. The finnex no longer uses it's stock filter, and I have placed two of the stock lights on it. I love that little tank, but not for fish.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


>


I want to tear this tank down and redo it. It looks terrible again, I am giving up the fight. Any suggestions? Ideas about what to do with my halfmoon Thai while it is being rebuilt?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

stuff him in a small bucket. you can put his heater in there, and if you have a spare filter put that, if not an airstone. put some biomedia from one of your filters in there so you dont have to worry about ammonia, and dump plant clippings in there (anything you trim from any tank). he'll love it. thats pretty much the setup i used to spawn bettas.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Marko. I could not take losing him. It's either do something as you suggest, or just turn his tank into a fish tank without live plants. I think the substrate is the problem, but I am not sure. I just cannot get it back to it's original splendor...


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

the tank looks amazing! keep up the good work!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, nice ludwigia


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Aww..that's what it looked like a year ago..:icon_sad:, but thanks.


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well..the cube{S} are no more. :icon_cry:
I accidentally broke my first planted tank, Thai's tank. I ordered the Archaea 27W 10000K CF light from AFA for the finnex tank, it arrived today. So since I only have one cube now I put the light on it instead. I ordered another for the finnex.
Here is the shrimp swamp with the new light~


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your tank breaking! That sucks! However that tank looks amazing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Brad. It's like a jungle. I don't have the heart to cut it back too much.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thank you Brad. It's like a jungle. I don't have the heart to cut it back too much.


I don't blame you. I wouldn't cut it either.... looks too good!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It does look like a jungle, but I think it really works and looks gorgeous as well as really cool and unique! 

Sorry to hear about Thai's tank! I hope he's ok though?!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Karackle said:


> It does look like a jungle, but I think it really works and looks gorgeous as well as really cool and unique!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Thai's tank! I hope he's ok though?!


Thank you for the nice compliments everyone.
Thai is fine, thanks. I was going to take him out anyway, and reset the tank with new AS, and new plants.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to hear it! Do you still plan to do another cube? If so, I can't wait to see it! I hope Thai is enjoying his new home!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't know..I would have to ask the old man who made them for me, if he would make me another. I'm sure he would. Thai seems ok, not thrilled, but ok. I tried him for a few seconds in Scarlet Dreams...that's all it took, as he started chasing the dario darios immediately. Couldn't let him do that. He's a tough cookie. Snails are about all he tolerates.
I am selling my nano reef, so I will have an empty spot there on the desk the three tanks sat on. Dangerous..lol.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's Thai in the Finnex. I think he might actually like it. He's started a bubble nest.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Bubble nests are fun!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the broken cube as well as the scaping woes Carole. 
I have a pic of the old scape saved in my "inspiration" folder...lol  

I'm sure you'll bounce back with something just as good or better.roud:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

ooh bubble nest! awesome! sounds like he's happy as ever!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Jinx,PC & Karackle. 
Here is the finnex with the new Archaea 10K light from AFA


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Hey what are the dimension on those finnex tanks?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

here you go..

http://www.finnex.net/productdetail.php?id=17


----------



## bill|408 (Mar 27, 2007)

if i was a betta, i'd love that tank im in too hahah .. but curious .. can you tell me bout ur stand, its pretty nice.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> I reaquascaped the finnex. It has a new stand, new filter, and new amazonia aquasoil.


Here are some other pics of it. It is sold as a table on E-bay. I had it modified to accommodate the filter. I think I paid about $26. & shipping for it. It's nice because it is tall.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks awesome,and I really like the way that you plumbed your ecco in.:thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Les. I bought a set of clear acrylic pipes from Fishman for it. Unfortunately while cleaning it I snapped the intake one. The ecco does keep it at a stable temperature, though I run a small fan next to it to keep it at 76*.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good! Those Archaea lights are great, aren't they?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Roybot, thanks! Yes, I really like them so far. :thumbsup: Look a page back, I have one on the shrimp swamp too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I need this thread bumped up so I can look at some dates and info. I made some changes to the finnex again..:redface: Took out the driftwood and added two more stones. Gave it a 3 day lights out to eradicate algae. Raised the light and lowered the photo period. And took Thai out, he was getting ripped up from the flow. Funny thing is, I put him in the 'Shrimp Swamp'. Took most of the RCS out and left just a few. Thai does not go after the RCS in the tank. I have seen him looking right at them, but he doesn't try to kill them like he used to when I tried shrimp with him before.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha fish have such personalities and quirks don't they? Especially silly Betta boys... 

Would love to see updated tank shots!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, I will work on some new pics soon.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bump for my bday..will work on some new pics today.:thumbsup:


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carole!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

happy belated b-day!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for the bday wishes. I missed out on taking pics, I will soon. Tonight hubby is taking me to our favorite beach restaurant for dinner.:thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New cube pic{note the new plant growing alongside my erodium in the little pot to the left~baby orchid trees!}


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

that is the best looking Betta ( in real life ) he is really awesome , that pic doesnt do him justice


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Sue, thanks. He is very special to me..lots of personality. I might cry when this one goes...
Of the 4 FW tanks, this one looks the best algae-wise, but the worst shape-wise. I need to thin that plant out..but at least it's healthy. It's also the hardest to take a pic of for me, because of the PC bulb.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy b-day to you! Happy b-day to you! Happy B-day.... etc. :lalala:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Drinda, I am officially in "the dark ages" now.. I like taking pics on rainy days, don't feel like working...:icon_mrgr
After it quits I'll get a new pic of the container pond.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thai's tank, 
All the plants became covered with algae, bad. I took off his light, filter, and he sits next to my desk now. I am not sure which way to go with it at this point. But Thai is looking good, fins are getting nice.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The finnex has become a little shrimp tank for cbs. I could never get a fish to be happy in this tank. These guys seem to be doing real good. I got them from Bill{southerndesert}:icon_smil


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Is the red and green on that rock some kind of strange reflection or shimmer or something? 

And eeek that is a lot of algae in Thai's tank. That tank used to be amazing! And the great hardscape/layout is still there, you just have to destroy the algae. Dare I say remove the fish and whatever plants are salvageable and nuke it with H2O2 or a large excel overdose.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The green is a nice coating of a film algae, the shrimp like it. The red is a natural color of that rock. I am looking for a more suitable one, or might just remove it completely.That tank is the hardest one to take a pic of too, due to the color of the lighting. It's real yellow.
I suppose I could take Thai out. I just worry about him being in any type of new set up. I think the substrate has gone bad in that tank and needs replacing. I am mulling over which way to go with it. I would like something minimalist, I think. Take the hardscape out and just start over. We are definitely in a downswing on the nanos.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

BTW, always meant to ask you. Where abouts in Florida are you? My family is in Ocoee, outside of Orlando. I'm down there every couple months visiting.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am in south Orlando.:icon_smil


----------

